
Snapchat launches self-serve ad manager - persona
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/04/snapchat-ad-manager/
======
persona
Snapchat is getting itself into tricky waters. As Facebook increases
competition (feature cloning), Snapchat can try to focus on monetization and
advertisement more aggressively, alienating their own customer base.

